# Japanese MA Terminology



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 20, 2006)

As a beginner, lists of common MA terms helped me quite a bit early on. Here is such a list. Corrections welcome.


*-A-*

*Age *
_Rising _
*Age tsuki *
_Rising punch _
*Age uke *
_Rising block _
*Ago *
_Chin or jaw _
*Agura *
_Informal sitting _
*Aka *
_Red _
*Aka Ippon *
_Red point (tournament sparring) _
*Akiresu ken *
_Achilles tendon _
*Ana ta no catch *
_(You are)Winner _
*Arigato *
_Thank-you _
*Ashi or Ashibo *
_Leg or shin _
*Ashi kubi*
_Ankle _
*Ashi waza *
_Foot techniques _
*Ashi ura *
_Sole of the foot _
*Ashi yubi *
_Toes _
*Ashi zoko *
_Bottom (bottom side)of foot _
*Atemi *
_Striking _
*Atemi waza *
_Striking techniques _
*Awase uke *
_Combination blocks _






*-B-*

*Budo *
_Martial arts Way _
*Bujutsu *
_Martial arts techniques _
*Bunkai *
_Application of a technique _
*Bushi *
_Warrior class of Japan _
*Bushido *
_Way of the warrior _






*-C-*

*Choku tsuki *
_Straight punch _
*Chudan *
_Midsection of the body _






*-D-*

*Dachi *
_Stance _
*Dan *
_Black belt rank _
*De ashi barai *
_Forward foot sweep _
*Denzook *
_No count _
*Do *
_The way _
*Dojo *
_Martial arts training hall, literally "Place of the Way _
*Dokko *
_Mastoids _
*Domo Arigato *
_Thank-you _






*-E-*

*Embusen *
_Floor pattern of Kata _
*Empi *
_Elbow _
*Empi uchi *
_Elbow strike _






*-F-*

*Fukushin *
_Judge _
*Fukuto *
_Outside, lower thigh _
*Fumikomi *
_Stamping kick _
*Fushi *
_Knucle, joint _






*-G-*

*Ganmen *
_Face _
*Gai wan *
_Outer arm _
*Gan or Gansei *
_Eye _
*Gankaku Dachi *
_Crane stance - also Tsuru ashi or Sagi ashi dachi _
*Ganmen *
_Head, face _
*Gasshuku *
_Special Training Camp _
*Gatame *
_Hold, arm bar _
*Geashi *
_Reversal _
*Gedan *
_Lower part of the body _
*Gedan barai *
_Low block _
*Gen no sen *
_Allow one to attack, set up to counter-attack _
*Geri *
_Kick _
*Gi *
_Karate Uniform _
*Go *
_Five _
*Gyaku *
_Reverse, reversal _
*Gyaku tsuki *
_Reverse punch _






*-H-*

*Ha *
_Tooth _
*Hada *
_Skin _
*Haguki *
_Gums _
*Hae *
_Lungs _
*Haibu *
_Back (back rib area) _
*Haimen *
_Back or rear side _
*Hana *
_Nose _
*Hachi *
_Eight _
*Hachiji dachi *
_Natural stance _
*Hai *
_Yes _
*Haishu *
_Back of the hand _
*Haisoku *
_Instep _
*Haito *
_Ridge hand, inner blade of hand _
*Hai wan *
_Back of the arm _
*Hajime *
_Begin _
*Hanshi *
_Master - Usually the highest ranking in the organization _
*Hansoku *
_Foul _
*Hantei *
_Decision _
*Hara *
_Abdomen _
*Harai *
_Sweep _
*Hidari *
_Left _
*Hifu *
_Skin _
*Hiji *
_Elbow _
*Hitai *
_Forehead _
*Hiza *
_Knee _
*Honbu *
_Headquarters _






*-I-*

*Ibuki *
_Controlled breathing _
*Ichi *
_One _
*Ippon *
_Point (as in scoring) _
*Ippon Kumite *
_One-step sparring _
*Iyeh *
_No _






*-J-*

*Jikan *
_Time - as in tournaments _
*Jinzo *
_Kidney _
*Jiu Kumite *
_Freestyle sparring _
*Jodan *
_Head or upper area _
*Jogai *
_Out of bounds - tournaments _
*Ju *
_Ten _
*Ju Dachi *
_Free Fighting stance _
*Juji *
_Cross _






*-K-*

*Kache *
_Winner (Tournament) _
*Kagi *
_Hooking _
*Kakushin waza *
_Hidden technique _
*Kaisho *
_Open hand _
*Kakato *
_Heel _
*Kakuto *
_Bent wrist _
*Kake *
_Application of the technique _
*Kakiwake uke *
_Pushing through block _
*Kamae *
_Combative posture _
*Kami or Ke *
_Hair _
*Kansetsu *
_Joint lock _
*Kanzo *
_Liver _
*Kappo *
_Resuscitating (from knock out) _
*Kara *
_Empty _
*Karada *
_Body or physique _
*Karate *
_Empty hand, or weaponless _
*Karateka *
_One who practices karate _
*Kasumi *
_Temple (side of the head) _
*Kata *
_Pre-arranged form or techniques _
*Keage *
_Snap kick _
*Katame *
_Grappling _
*Keibu *
_Neck _
*Keito uke *
_Chicken head block _
*Kekome *
_Thrust kick _
*Kensei *
_Technique with silent kiai _
*Kentsui uke (tettsui uke)*
_Hammer fist block _
*Keri waza *
_Kicking techniques _
*Ketto *
_Blood _
*Ki *
_Life force - mind - spirit _
*Kiai *
_Shout of focus _
*Kihon *
_Basic technique _
*Kioskite *
_Attention _
*Kibadachi *
_Straddle (horse) stance _
*Kime *
_Focus _
*Kingeri *
_Groin kick _
*Kinniku *
_Muscles _
*Kinteki *
_Testicles _
*Kizami tsuki *
_Jab punch _
*Kohai *
_A student junior to one's self _
*Kokutsudachi *
_Backstance _
*Koken *
_Wrist, bent wrist _
*Kon bon wa *
_Good evening (after daylight) _
*Konnichi wa *
_Good evening (during daylight) _
*Kosa uke *
_Crossed block _
*Koshi *
_Ball of foot _
*Ku *
_Nine _
*Kuchi *
_Mouth _
*Kubodo *
_Weapons training _
*Kudasai *
_Please (if you please) _
*Kudsurogu *
_Relax or rest _
*Kumiuchi *
_Grappling _
*Kumite *
_Sparring _
*Kyobu *
_Chest _
*Kyu *
_Colored belt rank _






*-M-*

*Ma-ai *
_Distancing _
*Mae *
_Front _
*Mae geri *
_Front kick _
*Mae geri keage *
_Front snap kick _
*Mae geri kekomi *
_Front thrust kick _
*Mae tobi geri *
_Jump front kick _
*Makiwara *
_Striking board _
*Makoto *
_Absolute sincerity, from a pure open mind _
*Manabu *
_Learning by imitating _
*Matte *
_Wait _
*Mawashi geri *
_Roundhouse kick _
*Mawashi tsuki *
_Roundhouse punch, hook punch _
*Mawatte, mawri, mawaru *
_Turn _
*Me *
_Eye _
*Men *
_Face _
*Migi *
_Right (side) _
*Mikazuki *
_Crescent _
*Mikazuki geri *
_Crescent kick _
*Mimi *
_Ears _
*Mo Ichido *
_Once again _
*Mokuso *
_Contemplation, meditation _
*Morote uke *
_Augmented block _
*Mudansha *
_Student without black belt rank _
*Mune *
_Chest _
*Mushin *
_No mind - to act (or adapt) without thinking _
*Musubi Dachi *
_Attention stance _
*Myaku *
_Pulse _






*-N-*

*Naifanchi, Naihanchi Dachi *
_Straddle stance _
*Nai wan *
_Inner arm _
*Namiashi *
_Sweep avoidance _
*Neko *
_Cat _
*Nekoashidachi *
_Cat stance _
*Ni *
_Two _
*Nidan tobi geri *
_Double jump kick _
*Nodo *
_Throat _
*Nukite *
_Spear hand _






*-O-*

*Obi *
_Belt _
*Ohiyo gozaimasu *
_Good Morning _
*Oi tsuki *
_Lunge punch _
*Okuri ashi barai *
_Foot sweep _
*Onigaishimasu *
_Please teach me _
*Osoto *
_Outside _
*Osoto Uke *
_Outside (forearm) block _
*Osu *
_Greetings _
*Oswate *
_Sit down _
*Otate *
_Stand up _
*Oyasumi nasai *
_Good night (departure) _
*Oyo waza *
_Application interpreted from kata techniques _






*-R-*

*Rei *
_Bow _
*Reigi or reishiki *
_Etiquette _
*Rensei *
_Practise tournament - critique _
*Renshi *
_Expert instructor, one who has mastered himself _
*Rokkotsu *
_Rib _
*Roku *
_Six _
*Ryu *
_School of martial arts _






*-S-*

*Sakotsu *
_Collar bone _
*San *
_Three _
*Sanchin dachi *
_Hourglass stance _
*Satori *
_Enlightenment _
*Sebone *
_Backbone, spine _
*Seiryuto *
_Base of the ridge hand _
*Seiza *
_Kneeling/Sitting position _
*Sempai *
_Senior _
*Senaka *
_The back _
*Sen no sen *
_Attack at the exact moment of your opponents attack _
*Sensei *
_Teacher _
*Seoi *
_Shoulder _
*Seridsu *
_Line up _
*Shiai *
_Tournament _
*Shihan *
_Master Instructor _
*Shikkaku *
_Disqualification _
*Shin, Shinzo *
_Heart _
*Shintai *
_Body _
*Shiri *
_Buttocks _
*Shita *
_Tongue _
*Shizen dachi *
_Sparring stance _
*Sho *
_Palm of hand _
*Shomen *
_To the front _
*Shofu *
_Side of neck _
*Shuto *
_Knife hand _
*Shuto uchi *
_Knife hand strike _
*Shuto uke *
_Knife hand block _
*Sokko *
_Top of the foot _
*Sokuto *
_Edge of the foot _
*Soru *
_Sit down (or kneel) _
*Soto *
_Outside _
*Soto ude uke (Osoto uke) *
_Outside forearm block _
*Suigetsu *
_Solar-plexis _
*Suwari *
_Sit _






*-T-*

*Tai *
_Body _
*Taikaky *
_Build or physique _
*Taisabaki *
_Body twisting evasion movements _
*Tanden *
_Navel _
*Tatte *
_Stand up _
*Te *
_Hand _
*Te gatana uke (shuto uke) *
_Hand sword block _
*Teisho *
_Palm heel _
*Tenshin *
_Moving, shifting _
*Tenshin Sho *
_Divine intervention _
*Tettsui *
_Hammer fist _
*Tome *
_Return to original position _
*Tomoe *
_Stomach _
*Tsukami waza *
_Catching technique _
*Tsuki *
_Punch or fist _
*Tuite *
_Grappling skills _






*-U-*

*Uchi *
_Inner _
*Ude *
_Forearm _
*Ude uki *
_Forearm block _
*Uke *
_Block _
*Ukemi waza *
_Breakfall techniques _
*Uraken (reiken) uchi *
_Back fist strike _
*Uratsuki *
_Close punch _
*Ushiro *
_Rear _
*Ushiro geri *
_Back kick _






*-W-*

*Wado *
_Way of Peace and Harmony _
*Wan *
_Arm _
*Waza *
_Technique _
*Wazari *
_Half point _






*-Y-*

*Yama *
_Mountain _
*Yamabushi *
_Mountain warriors _
*Yawara *
_Control _
*Yame *
_Stop _
*Yasumi *
_Rest _
*Yobo *
_Face _
*Yodansha *
_One who is a black belt _
*Yoi *
_Ready _
*Yoko *
_Side _
*Yoko geri *
_Side kick _
*Yubi *
_Finger _
*Yubisaki *
_Fingertip _
*Yudansha *
_Black Belt _






*-Z-*

*Zanshin *
_Awareness _
*Zazen *
_Sitting meditation _
*Zen *
_Buddhist sect or Religious meditation _
*Zenshin *
_Whole body _
*Zenkutsudachi *
_Forward stance _
*Zenwan *
_Forearm _
*Zori *
_Japanese slippers _
*Zuno *
_Head or brains _


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, one very common one is this:

Geri
Kick 


should be "Keri" not "Geri".  There is a phonetic shift on many Japanese words depending on what comes before them. Harai / Barai - Same idea.

Other little things as well, the general idea is right but the meaning is not.  Tsuki is not punch or fist, but "thrust" 

or 

Hachiji dachi
Natural stance 

"Hachi" is eight, and the foot positioning resembles the number 8 (Kanji, not "8")

But my Japanese sucks, one course years back isn't much, maybe someone else can be more help in correcting it as a whole...


----------



## Kreth (Jun 20, 2006)

Cool post! Two suggestions:

Some of your romanji is inconsistent (ex. "Iyeh" for no is commonly spelled Ie)
I believe kumi uchi is a specific hold, rather than a generic term for grappling.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 21, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Well, one very common one is this:
> 
> Geri
> Kick
> ...


 
What word would you substitute for 'fist', Andrew?  

Your comment on Hachiji Dachi makes good sense to me.  I see it written like that all the time; but, when I've heard it spoken, it's always Hachi.

My only Japanese is what I've learned in class and what I've picked up online.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 21, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Cool post! Two suggestions:
> 
> Some of your romanji is inconsistent (ex. "Iyeh" for no is commonly spelled Ie)
> I believe kumi uchi is a specific hold, rather than a generic term for grappling.


 
I've seen Iye spelled 'Ie', 'Iye' and 'Iyeh'; so, I just entered the one I liked best.

Kumi-uchi, I have seen used as a hold and as the term for Jujitsu prior to the 1800s

It's not an exhaustive or comprehensive list.  More of a guide, I suppose...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Jun 24, 2006)

Its pretty good actually.


----------



## Mustafa (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 19, 2006)

couple missing but basic ones:

Yon - 4
Nana - 7

4 and 7 can also be Shi and Shichi as well and they are interchangable for the most part.  The way I  understand it the character for death can be pronunced "Shi" so it is bad luck to use it when refering to people.

So 4th dan is Yondan, rather then shidan.  7th is nanadan, rather then shichidan, etc.


Egg,

Fist again depends on context.  "Kenpo" -> the Ken is "fist", but "Ken" on it's own I don't think would mean "fist."

Some examples here:
http://linear.mv.com/cgi-bin/j-e/dosearch?sDict=on&H=PS&L=E&T=fist&WC=none&FG=r&BG=b&S=26


----------



## Monadnock (Oct 19, 2006)

Yea, some of those look like they may be specific to certain martial art systems.

Koshi often referes to the hip area.

Yodansha should be Yudansha(?)

It's a good start though...


----------



## ELLEN (Dec 16, 2009)

*Our Japanese exchange student told me that Japanese is used in soooo many different ways, and different pronounciations for different people present or occasions that, to even count from 1-10,...would be a bit of a problem for a native English speaker to get 100% straight.  One could make themsleves  understood...but it wouldn't be totally accurate to the Japanese ear!  But, if you don't move or counter, & get punched in the gut...who care how you spell it!!!!!  It hurts!*


----------

